# The Weed Laws in Europe



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

are different from those in the US... 
I'm talking about the ex-grizzlies players Willie Solomon and Rodney Buford that were tested positive for smoking weed... Both of will be suspended probably will be suspended for 3 months...... 

*[This is an offensive statment]

JGKoblenz*


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I really don't see a reason why suspend a guy for 3 monthes because he smoked weed. I don't see it as doping because weed doesn't give an advantage to the athlete.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I really don't see a reason why suspend a guy for 3 monthes because he smoked weed. I don't see it as doping because weed doesn't give an advantage to the athlete.


I agree. But somewhere else the situation is worst: Dontae' Jones has been suspend for *eight* months for cannabis...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*..........to vapori ap'tin Persia.....*










This is soooooooooooooooooooo bad. Damn it! Especially for Aris. Buford also seemed to be in shape lately. His loss would be noticed as well. Do you know if Rodney is going to play in Siena, tonight?

I got really depressed now. 

Crap, crap, crap, crap, crap...............


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

No, Buford won't play against Siena tonight. 
Bye.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*.......to vapori apo to Memphis......*

Buford and Solomon, uh?


......hmmmmmmmmmmm...........

That's why the Memphis Grizzlies were so crap last year. 

There must have been a "heavy" atmosphaire in the locker rooms.............


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I really don't see a reason why suspend a guy for 3 monthes because he smoked weed. I don't see it as doping because weed doesn't give an advantage to the athlete.


Well weed is illegal in Greece in case you didn't know  

Anyway, I think it's the rigght thing to do. They just want to keep the league clean.

I happen to support the legalization of marijuana but since it's illegal I think it's just right to not allow anyone that smokes illegal stuff to play in the league.

lol Zelena about the heavy atmosphere in Memphis hahaha


Rodney Buford was caught smoking weed again when he played for Miami.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> Well weed is illegal in Greece in case you didn't know


I know that weed is illegal in Greece.  I agree that he should be suspended but not for 3 monthes. That's too long and he didn't take any advantage by smocking it. What is the law in Greece for smocking weed? Here in Brazil a guy will stay only one night in the jail for it. So why suspend a guy for 3 monthes.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> are different from those in the US...
> I'm talking about the ex-grizzlies players Willie Solomon and Rodney Buford that were tested positive for smoking weed... Both of will be suspended probably will be suspended for 3 months......
> Damn, those american players from the hood....... 90-95 % of the
> NBA players must me smoking weed...


This post is very suspect. This is a very ignorant comment if I have ever heard one.. Just because a player from here smoked weed doesnt mean 1 hes from the "hood" and 2 that 90-95% of NBA players smoke weed.  This post is actually rediculous


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Just to let you know of something I just read about Buford. Since it seems that he won't play again for this season, PAO is looking to replace him with either another american or possibly with Yan Bonato who was recently released from ASVEL. I wonder, can Bonato help the greens? In what condition is he, and why was he released from ASVEL? Does anyone know anything about his case?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here in Italy the weed is FORTUNATELY illegal and it'll be stay so for many time ( I hope ).

A player knows that if he smokes weed, he risk a suspension ...
As we say ... *cazzi suoi* ! :dead: :shy: 

Grettings


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Weed Laws in Europe*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This post is very suspect. This is a very ignorant comment if I have ever heard one.. Just because a player from here smoked weed doesnt mean 1 hes from the "hood" and 2 that 90-95% of NBA players smoke weed.  This post is actually rediculous


You're right, there's no reason to generalize but Charles Oakley who plays in the NBA and interacts with NBA players every day has said it as well.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> I know that weed is illegal in Greece.  I agree that he should be suspended but not for 3 monthes. That's too long and he didn't take any advantage by smocking it. What is the law in Greece for smocking weed? Here in Brazil a guy will stay only one night in the jail for it. So why suspend a guy for 3 monthes.


I'm not sure about the law. I heard on the news a while ago though that they're going to change the law so that drug users won't be considered criminals anymore but people who need help. It's the same law they have in Switzerland I think.

It may look like a long period of time, but I don't know, I think it's good for the league's image to not allow illegal stuff.

It's very bad for both Buford and Solomon. Solomon was the league's MVP this year, in my opinion, and it's kinda bad that he won't get a chance to finish the season. He might catch up with an NBA team though. I think that when a player is suspended for drugs from one european league, he can't play in any other european league for the period of time that he is suspended. There's also the example of Giannis Giannoulis (a greek C) who couldn't play ball in Europe, tried out with the Toronto Raptors and failed, then went to the NBDL and now I 've heard he has ended up in Venezuela!
It's bad for Buford too, because this is the second time he's getting caught and he's starting to build a (bad) reputation.


Zelena, I heard that about Bonato. But I don't think he's the player Panathinaikos needs. They need a tough player that can help them on the boards (like Buford) not another soft player.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Even though it was Buford and Solomon that smoked weed, it seems that the one who "got high" was Antonis Fotsis who had a remarkable game in Siena (even though PAO eventually lost). If I have checked right, he's going to be the MVP of the second gameday of the Top16.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

IMO opinion PAO needs a defencive, tough and hardworking player in their backcourt..... Lakovic, Kutluay (I don't like him at all... way overrated) and Alvertis are all soft ....maybe someone like Pelekanos would be a good fit 
BTW something else... am I the only one that believes that Obradovic is doing wrong putting Fotsis playing PF... the guy IMO is nothing but a PF....no postmoves... most points he scores inside are garbage points and dunks..... He prefers playing on the perimeter and is a pure SF IMO..


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

the last voices say that *Antoine Rigaudeau* could come back in Europe to play with Panathinaikos as "small-forward", practically the role he had in Virtus Bologna in the period 2000-02. Maybe it's pure fantasy, but considering that Rigaudeau isn't playing at all with the Mavs (he's in IL too now), a new Greek career for the French player is not "impossible". 
take care


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> IMO opinion PAO needs a defencive, tough and hardworking player in their backcourt..... Lakovic, Kutluay (I don't like him at all... way overrated) and Alvertis are all soft ....maybe someone like Pelekanos would be a good fit
> BTW something else... am I the only one that believes that Obradovic is doing wrong putting Fotsis playing PF... the guy IMO is nothing but a PF....no postmoves... most points he scores inside are garbage points and dunks..... He prefers playing on the perimeter and is a pure SF IMO..


I think it's bad for Fotsis because he doesn't have to play much defense playing at the 4 and therefore he doesn't get to develop his game.
I think it's good for Panathinaikos. Obradovic if it was possible would put 5 three-point shooters on the floor (that's why he puts Tsartsaris at the 5 sometimes).
With Fotsis playing at the 4 and being the shooter that he is, his defender has to stay away from the basket so it's easy for Panathinaikos to get the offensive rebound if one of their players misses their shot, because the opponent usually doesn't have anyone under the basket!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WonderPelekanos</b>!
> the last voices say that *Antoine Rigaudeau* could come back in Europe to play with Panathinaikos as "small-forward", practically the role he had in Virtus Bologna in the period 2000-02. Maybe it's pure fantasy, but considering that Rigaudeau isn't playing at all with the Mavs (he's in IL too now), a new Greek career for the French player is not "impossible".
> take care


Well the two names that I have heard as possible replacements for Buford are Bonato and Stombergas. Obradovic doesn't seem to be very interested in another one-dimensional shooter and he's searching the Serbian market to find the player he needs.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*Zeljko:*_" I don't know what there was in that cigarette you let me have, but since I smoked it I can't stop laughing. What kind of brand is it?"_


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

OK, da latest newz say dat if Rod "da man" Buff-ford gets in da mix fo' less dan a capl' ov monts, den he may stay in da "Greenz". 





PS: I didn't smoke anything "nasty", I was just watching Ali G a while ago...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Andrea Meneghin?



According to "Athlitiki Echo" (a PAO-centered sports newspaper), it is another possibility.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

*OT*





> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> .......of Giannis Giannoulis (a greek C) who ......I 've heard he has ended up in Venezuela!




Really, when did this happen? Last time I checked him (a week ago) he was playing for Hudsville. Poor Johnny!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Weed Laws in Europe*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> This post is very suspect. This is a very ignorant comment if I have ever heard one.. Just because a player from here smoked weed doesnt mean 1 hes from the "hood" and 2 that 90-95% of NBA players smoke weed.  This post is actually rediculous


I agree, that part of the post can be pretty offensive. I'd go as far as asking the moderators to edit or delete this post, please. It's almost racist, in my oppinion.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Weed Laws in Europe*



> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, that part of the post can be pretty offensive. I'd go as far as asking the moderators to edit or delete this post, please. It's almost racist, in my oppinion.


Ok, I agree that it is offensive. I will edit it. :yes:


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry if I offended someone with my post. However i will not accept someone calling my post racist.....The "hood" comment maybe was a little bit stupid however i have the right to believe that 90-95 % of the NBA players smoke weed no matter if you like it or not.....


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Komazec?


No, thank you.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>suspect</b>!
> Sorry if I offended someone with my post. However i will not accept someone calling my post racist.....The "hood" comment maybe was a little bit stupid however i have the right to believe that 90-95 % of the NBA players smoke weed no matter if you like it or not.....


Yeah, the hood comment was the problem with the post.


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

Offensive statement?!?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Weed Laws in Europe*

The hood comment might have been stupid but it is by no means an offencive statement......Just because I said players from the hood smoke weed (which is true a lot of the NBA players are from the hood look at Iverson and 99% of the players that get caught on dope tests in Europe are american) doesn't make my post offencive and gives anyone the right to edit it.... A lot of american posters in this board call european players soft... if justice should be made their posts should be deleted as well because they are more offencive than mine and unlike my message it's racist as well....


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Zelena you watch the Ali G show too????
Hahaha it's funny.. I like when he plays that russian guy (don't remember his name)


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> *OT*
> 
> 
> ...


Hudsville? Is that a british team?
I read a while ago that when his NBDL team waived him he went to Venezuela because he couldn't return to Europe(I don't remember where I read it). He might have returned to Europe though, I'm really not sure.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> 
> 
> Hudsville? Is that a british team?
> I read a while ago that when his NBDL team waived him he went to Venezuela because he couldn't return to Europe(I don't remember where I read it). He might have returned to Europe though, I'm really not sure.


In fact the team is called _Huntsville Flight _ and participates in the NBDL. 

He was tried by the Raptors, then went to the Yakima SunKings (CBA) and then in Huntsville (NBDL). And now Venezuela? I checked for him in Eurobasket.com, and he is still considered a member of "H. Flight".


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

You can go to www.nbdl.com and click on "transactions" and you'll see that they waived him a long time ago. I'm not even sure he played in a game.


hey suspect you're really 6 years old? hahaha :laugh:


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

It's now pretty interesting the situation... where's Giannis Giannoulis? 
We have followed him in the States, now we have discovered that he has been transfered to a team from Venezuela. Ok, let's check the Liga Profesional de Baloncesto de Venezuela and other sites about basketball this country. 
What about Giannoulis? Nothing. Great mistery... 

http://www.geocities.com/internationalbasketballdirectory/venezuela.html


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I am not sure if someone already said this, but as a Grizzlie, Buford was busted TWICE for weed and suspended both times. He used to start for the Grizz when they were having injury trouble. I would much rather have his half-baked [edited - JGK] right now than Robert Archibald or Czezary Trybanski.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Larry Stewart is the latest member of the "high" squad! (they need two more to make a basketball team)....


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

You forgot Erick Barkley who was also caught smoking so they only need one player

Barkley
Solomon
Buford
Stewart
?


----------

